
Ask HN: Launching a Product on Show HN? - dosy
I&#x27;m considering using Show HN as a way to launch a SaaS product I have, but I&#x27;m unsure if that&#x27;s the best strategy. The first reason is I don&#x27;t have a free tier, so I will need to make another way specially for HNers to have a play with it. The second reason is my market is not really developers, so I might be better off on Product Hunt. Also I don&#x27;t want to misinterpret disinterest &#x2F; derision from HN as doom for my product.
======
iamben
You're over thinking it. Put it on product hunt, put it on HN, explain it in a
comment if you want or need to. Read the feedback, take in the useful parts
and don't let anything else get to you. Good luck with it!

------
gus_massa
Without a free tier, it's difficult to classify it as a Show HN. I usually
avoid even a page with registration. What about a 1 week free trial without
credit card info? You can ask the mods for an official answer:
hn@ycombinator.com

Anyway, I think that ShowHN are overrated. Just post a normal link to your
site, and add a comment saying that you are the author and are available to
answer questions. It's 99% like a ShowHN and if the project is interesting and
you are lucky, it will get traction anyway.

Another good strategy is to post about some interesting problem you have to
solve for your service, or an interesting unexpected use case of your service.

If you meet an old technical friend after a few years and want to tell an
interesting technical anecdote about your site, which one would you select?

------
benologist
These sites are if you're lucky going to occupy you for hours or maybe even
half a day, I'd think more about what else you will do in your first year
cause nothing's likely to hinge on the morning you submitted a link.

------
byoung2
You should have a demo, video, or screenshots at least. People will want to
see how it works before paying. If you have one of those, launch it everywhere
your customers are.

------
tixocloud
If it's not for developers, then you'd miss the valuable learnings from your
target market. I'd advise you to find a more suitable place where your target
market is.

